# Rookie Anthony Davis displaying maturity as he leaves teen-age years behind



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Brooklyn, N.Y. – On this day this week-long, three-game road trip began for the New Orleans Hornets, the young man on whose shoulders the rebuilding of the franchise will rest emerged from his teen-age years onto the threshold of adulthood.
> 
> Rookie power forward Anthony Davis celebrated his 20th birthday on Monday, then continued his week-long celebration here Tuesday night with a third consecutive double-double performance, albeit in defeat, against the Brooklyn Nets.
> 
> ...


More in link.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This reminds me a little bit of how KG was when he first came in the league. Talented but humble and accepting the blame for his mistakes. Good stuff. Hope he can maintain that attitude moving forward.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

New Orleans got a good one in Davis. To the Pelicans fans around here: any word on who you guys are high on in the draft? I've heard Otto Porter thrown out there for you guys, but that's it.


----------

